# Ultegra Di2 front derailleur adjustment video



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi can anybody direct me to a Ultegra Di2 front Derailleur adjustment Video. I can't seem to find one on youtube or from a google search.
I had a little chain rub , bought it to LBS and all seems OK but when I was on my trainer today I threw the chain right over the big ring. I then shifted the bike about 200 times from small to big ring in all the the rear cogs and I couldn't get it to miss shift but you would think there would be a video out by now on adjusting the Di2 front..
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

I too have Ultegra DI2 and as far as I know the only way to adjust it is to plug it into a computer and use the special software and adaptor that is provided to bike shops. I have tried to get the software and adaptor but it is not yet available to the public.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

There is no electronic adjustment for the Front Derailleur, just 2 small socket head screws to set the end travel limits for big and small chain rings so all you need is a hex key and your away.

Ultegra Di2 has to be the simplest gear to setup, go here and download the Ultegra Di2 Dealer manual and follow the very simple instructions to adjust the two screws, just get in your head that the upper screw adjust the small gear, the lower screw adjusts the big gear, kinda back to front.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...i2/DM-0001A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830778132.pdfhttp://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/Ultegra/UltegraDi2/DM-0001A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830778132.pdf

Loving my Ultegra Di2


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Cut.Aussie said:


> There is no electronic adjustment for the Front Derailleur, just 2 small socket head screws to set the end travel limits for big and small chain rings so all you need is a hex key and your away.
> 
> Ultegra Di2 has to be the simplest gear to setup, go here and download the Ultegra Di2 Dealer manual and follow the very simple instructions to adjust the two screws, just get in your head that the upper screw adjust the small gear, the lower screw adjusts the big gear, kinda back to front.
> 
> ...


Thanks , does look easy. like I said I couldn't get it to drop the chain again (over the big ring) but now I can check the clearances. Thanks again..........


----------

